# Director of Public Safety/Chief of Police-Wellesley College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Well it seems like Chief Barbin is retiring. I have never worked there, but I'm guessing she was well liked whereas if you check out their website, the length of service of each employee is extremely impressive. I grant you, that's not a guarantee that things were good, I know from experience, but I never heard a bad thing about her and this department. I just hope and pray the next chief is a real chief and not some dipshit bastard who simply wants to fluff up a pension and torture people for shits and giggles, something I'm well acquainted. God Speed WCPD!


*Director of Public Safety/Chief of Police*
Institution:
*Wellesley College*

Location:
Wellesley, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/23/2021

Type:
Full-Time



*Please review the details for the position before applying for the opening. If you are an internal employee, please apply through the internal portal on Workday.* *You should have your completed resume/cv and cover letter ready to upload. You should upload both documents on the third page (the required section is named resume/cv - this is also where you should upload your cover letter). These documents should either be in a PDF format (.pdf) or a Word document (.doc) format.
Job Description
Wellesley College Director of Public Safety/Chief of Police*
Wellesley College is known for the excellence of its education, the beauty of its setting, its gifted faculty, and the uniqueness of its campus culture. But most of all, Wellesley is known as the preeminent Women's college and for the thousands of accomplished, thoughtful graduates it has sent out into the world for over 100 years, graduates who are committed to making a difference. Wellesley's lively academic community places a high value on rigorous, probing inquiry, and creative, cross-discipline thinking. Its collaborative approach to scholarship encourages students to question, debate, and refine their points of view, not only with each other, but with our world-class faculty-often by working directly with them on groundbreaking projects. Wellesley's full-engagement academic philosophy extends to the running of the College itself. The student voice is valued in decision-making here; students serve on major committees of the Board of Trustees, participate in faculty search, and contribute to strategic planning. Located just outside of Boston, the sheer sense of scale of the breathtaking natural environment, in which buildings are thoughtfully sited, distinguish Wellesley's physical setting in the classically New England town of Wellesley, Massachusetts.
*The Position*
The director of public safety/chief of police will work to establish and share a new vision for public safety for the Wellesley College community, incorporating safety education, campus security and emergency preparedness. The director/chief oversees the functions of public safety which includes the campus police, a team of sworn campus police officers and sergeants, along with dispatchers, and support staff. The director/chief will supervise the manager of museum security and collaborate broadly across the institution and with local officials to promote safety for the community in the residential and academic spaces, including the new science center and the art museum. The director/chief will develop educational and informational outreach programs to maintain effective community relations and open communication. Reporting to the vice president and dean of students, the director/chief will lead the department to create a strong team culture, focused on building relationships, excellent customer service, and a community-centered approach to public safety. The director/chief will be expected to:

provide leadership for all aspects of a safety and security program that employs a proactive, collaborative, and educational approach to developing a safe learning community in support of the College's mission;
lead emergency management planning in collaboration with senior leadership and oversee plans to respond to safety emergencies and crisis situations; coordinating response efforts with the College's Senior Emergency Team and local agencies;
supervise the public safety team, campus police, the manager of museum security and visitor experience as well as lead and train the staff to be community oriented, to respond to campus emergencies, and to be proactive in creating a safe environment;
plan, develop and supervise community relations activities to assure the well-being of students, faculty, staff, and visitors on campus;
review, recommend and enforce policies and regulations, and develop programs and publications that demonstrate compliance with local, state, and federal laws and that foster a safe environment and a secure campus; and
compile, file and maintain timely public reports in compliance with higher education guidelines, including monthly criminal and conduct statistics, crime reports, annual DOE/Clery Act Report.
*Qualifications*
The successful candidate will have an undergraduate degree, along with 10 years of progressive responsible public safety experience, including a minimum of five years of managerial experience, or the equivalent combination of education and experience. A minimum of an associate degree or equivalent combination of education/experience is required. In addition, prior experience within higher education is strongly preferred. The director/chief will demonstrate the ability to engage with a broad and diverse range of stakeholders within the College and surrounding communities; have a strong background in community-centered law enforcement; proven experience operating in a multi-faceted and diverse organizational structure; experience effectively managing crisis situations; and a record of positive community engagement and public relations. The director/chief will also demonstrate experience and a genuine commitment to working with diverse communities, and fostering an inclusive environment based on trust and mutual respect; demonstrated cultural competency and a commitment to diversity, equity and inclusion and engaging students from different backgrounds. Further, the successful candidate will have a deep knowledge of security operations, applicable federal and state laws and expertise with Clery Act, Title IX, response to alcohol/drug issues, mental health concerns, bias incidents, hate crimes, etc. It is important that the director/chief can demonstrate strong interpersonal skills, as well as oral and written communication skills, have the ability to motivate a team while holding all staff accountable, the knowledge of, and commitment to, community-centered safety and knowledge and experience with effective change management techniques.
A deep understanding of the special dimensions of student life and a campus community and a proven record of instilling major changes within a complex organization will be expected of the director/chief. Experience as an adjunct faculty member or teaching and training experience with a college population is a plus.
_Successful candidates must meet, or be able to meet, all requirements for certification under Massachusetts General Law, Chapter 22C, Section 63 as a Special State Police Officer._
*Application and Nomination*
Review of applications will begin May 19, 2021 and continue until the position is filled. A resume with an accompanying cover letter may be submitted via the Spelman Johnson website at *www.spelmanjohnson.com/open-positions**. *Nominations for this position may be emailed to Heather J. Larabee at [email protected] or Kendra E. Dane at [email protected]. Applicants needing reasonable accommodation to participate in the application process should contact Spelman Johnson at 413-529-2895.
_We are sensitive to how the COVID-19 pandemic is impacting work and personal lives, and will offer the utmost flexibility throughout the interview process. The search committee expects to conduct initial interviews virtually for the safety and well-being of all involved. _
*Visit the Wellesley College website at: **https://www.wellesley.edu*
Wellesley College is an Equal Opportunity Employer, and is committed to increasing the diversity of the college community and the curriculum. Wellesley College and all its subcontractors shall abide by the requirements of 41 CFR 60-1.4(a), 60-300.5(a) and 60-741.5(a). These regulations prohibit discrimination against qualified individuals based on their status as protected veterans or individuals with disabilities, and prohibit discrimination against all individuals based on their race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity or national origin. Moreover, these regulations require that Wellesley College and all of its subcontractors take affirmative action to employ and advance in employment individuals without regard to race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, age*,* disability or veteran status. Candidates who believe they can contribute to that goal are encouraged to apply
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Wellesley College

Online App. Form:
https://wellesley.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/wellesley-staff/job/Wellesley-College/Director-of-Public-Safety-Chief-of-Police_R0000561?source=HigherEdJobs


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

I was a Wellesley College cop 1976-1977, I thought it was a pretty squared Dept back then. There’s one guy _still there_ that I worked with all those years ago, he obviously likes it. And, reading the above info about the job..... even the Chief gets to be a SSPO! How great is that! Hopefully the new Chief let’s them keep their hats. And guns. (Don’t know about Chapter 90, we never had that there 45 years ago.)


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

One of their sergeants has been there 40+ years??

When I was younger, I didn’t think I’d make it to 40 years old, never mind spend 40 years at the same job.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Roy Fehler said:


> One of their sergeants has been there 40+ years??
> 
> When I was younger, I didn’t think I’d make it to 40 years old, never mind spend 40 years at the same job.


scary how all that suddenly and without warning creeps up on you. I was first sworn in as an auxiliary in 1978. Saddest part is, though I COULD Have left this year, I still have about 1-4 years to go. Yup, it's a shocker.


I took a picture of a cruiser at Wellesley quite some time ago and a cop was nice enough to pose next to the car. I'll have to dig it up and see if MSW knows his name. He told me at the time, but since I can't recall yesterday and I'm not even sure where I'm going with this post, I...........HUH?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

On a somewhat related note.........
Here's Kilvinski and his Honor Guard buddies saluting Chief Barbin


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Roy Fehler said:


> One of their sergeants has been there 40+ years??
> 
> When I was younger, I didn’t think I’d make it to 40 years old, never mind spend 40 years at the same job.


Tell me about it, 39 years ago I was enjoying the amenities at a fine resort called Parris Island! 😊


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> On a somewhat related note.........
> Here's Kilvinski and his Honor Guard buddies saluting Chief Barbin
> View attachment 10518


They're all facing the same way, so OBVIOUSLY I'M not there.


----------

